
Roadmap to Pandemic Resilience - randomname2
https://ethics.harvard.edu/covid-roadmap
======
sherr
This seems like a welcome report and the executive summary is straightforward.

"What we need to do is much bigger than most people realize. We need to
massively scale-up testing, contact tracing, isolation, and
quarantine—together with providing the resources to make these possible for
all individuals"

They go on to talk of 5 million tests a day by early June, scaling to 20
million by late July, and further as necessary.

This is to all intents and purposes a "war footing".

